# The Unconverted



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I wasn't sure what phrases to search on (and also I'm kinda lazy), but here's a question about DCC-unconverted locos. I'll convert a couple up front; but for the others, is it reasonably straightforward to build a "signal car" to serve those, and only convert those locos to the extent of jacks / etc. (prior to board purchase / install)? Or is it better to just leave those locos on the shelf, and fully convert them over time?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like a DCC trail car? 

Sure, not too much labor, and do it the "quick and dirty" way. 

put decoder in trail car, use Aristo-style MU jacks and connect to loco. Put Aristo or better ball bearing wheels on all axles of your trail car. I'd use an REA Express box car, since these were also sometimes used as a head end car on passenger trains. 

BE SURE that nothing in the loco is connected to the rails, and the output of the DCC decoder goes to the place where the track power fed the loco's "main board" 

Did I say BE SURE nothing in the loco is connected to the rails? 

You won't get constant lighting, but you can run your other locos. 

Greg 

Regards, Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Geez, you're fast Greg!
Thanks, that all makes great sense. I'm glad to hear that it's semi-standard practice, or at least reasonably easy to do.
Why not constant lighting though? 
Regards,
Cliff


----------

